# [Tutorial] How To Connect DishTV To Your PC



## VarDOS (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Friends,
Here Is My Working Tutorial On How To Connect Any Digital TV To PC.

   [FONT=&quot]After A Long Survey On Most Forums And Sites, I Came To Know That A Problem That People Are Facing That Is How To Connect TataSky, DishTV, BigTV, AirTel Digital TV…To PC. For Recording Programs.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Hear Is A Simple Way How : [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]You Need The Following Things Before You Start[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]A TV Tuner Card (Internal, Make Sure You Buy Internal TV Tuner Card, External TV Tuner Card Doesn’t Support Recording.)[/FONT]

*img192.imageshack.us/img192/7407/22805640.jpg
  *img194.imageshack.us/i/14937446.jpg/
  [FONT=&quot]An RCA Cable Which Looks Like This:[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]*img2.imageshack.us/i/75885006.jpg/[/FONT]*img192.imageshack.us/img192/3846/87217982.jpg

  [FONT=&quot]An RCA – Stereo Cable Which Looks Like This:[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]*img195.imageshack.us/i/18337125.jpg/*img193.imageshack.us/img193/6061/56881801.jpg

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]First Of All See There Are Two Types Of TV Tuner Card[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1) Having All The RCA Ports (Like This)[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]*img192.imageshack.us/i/13401462.jpg/*img193.imageshack.us/img193/5807/42215248.jpg

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]2) Having Only Video Composite Port (Like This)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
*img194.imageshack.us/i/14937446.jpg/[/FONT]*img192.imageshack.us/img192/7407/22805640.jpg

  [FONT=&quot]Now You Are Done With It[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]I) In Case One (Where TV Tuner Has All The RCA Ports)[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Connect All The RCA Ports To The RCA Hubs To The Back Of STB And Other Directly To The RCA Hubs On The TV Tuner Card.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]*img41.imageshack.us/i/60482872.jpg/[/FONT]*img81.imageshack.us/img81/1763/95261626.jpg

  [FONT=&quot]That’s All! We Have Done It.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]II) In The 2nd Case (Where TV Tuner Has Only One  Video Composite  Port)[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]First Of All Connect The, The Yellow Port Of RCA Cable To The Yellow Port Behind The STB.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]And Leave The Other White And Red  Ports, As It Is. And Connect The Other Yellow  Port On The TV Tuner Card.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Now Connect The RCA Stereo Cable To The RED AND WHITE  Ports, Behind The STB And Other Side To The Line In Of Your Soundcard.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]*img192.imageshack.us/img192/9019/56380529.jpg[/FONT]

    [FONT=&quot]Turn Off The Mute On Line-In In Volume Properties, If You Have Turned It On.

Download The Offline Version From Here
[/FONT]


----------



## Aspire (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks.

Which is the Best Internal TV Tuner Card that supports recording?


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 6, 2009)

I am using pixel view, Pinnacle is also good


----------



## shashank_re (Jun 6, 2009)

what about that IR blaster stuff which is coming with new TV Tuners...?


----------



## jatt (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks.plz tell me the cost for Pinnacle?


----------



## Sreekuttan (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks for the information.


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 1, 2009)

you are welcome


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice tutorial...really a usefull one..thanks a lot


----------

